

Kickstarter Seasonality with Kicktraq and awk - jsday
http://www.exoblock.com/blog/kickstarter-seasonality-with-kicktraq-and-awk.shtml

======
jsday
Ha, nobody pointed out the obvious bug: failing to initialise "flag". Still,
fixing it doesn't change the result: null hypothesis confirmed.

